# Transparent Case



## gullducott (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been thinking about getting a transparent case for a while now. I quite like the idea of being able to see all my cool components. All those that I have seen are impressive but clearly this is not your bog standard component.

Well, I thought, chances are if there are any issues with them someone will have already come accross them, so of course read some reviews to get a feeling of whats involved. Even though most people seemed happy with the results, it was quite clear there is a fair amount of work involved in setting them up... Not too much of a problem, I was never one to shy a way from a bit of work and would probably enjoy it anyway. What was more disconcerting is that a couple of the builders mentioned that in order to change the motherboard (or some other components) the case would have to be dismatled. This is something I definately don't fancy as it is rare a month goes by and my case hasn't been opened for some reason. 

It also made me wonder just how much dissassembly has to take place to say... change the graphics card or even add more memory. In short; is it the case (no pun intended) that once built you are stuck with attractive transparent observatory, that requires a trip to the toolshed just to change a fan or heatsink! Or could it just be some cases are like this some aren't, or some perhaps just didn't happen to notice this shortcoming. At any rate it would be nice to know before hand.

Thanks as always.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I really dont see why you need to take the whole case apart to change a graphics card or memory. Just like with regular case for jobs like that you take the side panel off and do what you need to do.

One of the things that kept me from a clear case is the fact that you have to be so damn careful not to scratch anything - as the acrylic scratches too easily. I have a clear side window and just the smallest scratch drives me nuts - couldnt tolerate myself if the whole case was like that. :wink:


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I looked into buying a clear case and this was indeed the case Mr Ducott.. (Cardassian isn't it) Anyway, the problem with it (the one I saw) was that the side panel was a integral part of the construction. Unlike a normal case with just two screws at the back, it took about 16 to 20 screws to secure it and this is no laughing matter. Additionally, there was no motherboard base plate so changing the MB did indeed involve dismantling the whole case.

You could probably change a few componets without taking the whole thing apart, but not too many.

Also the disk drives and powersupply are not in the normal position so you will have to dismantle to change these; god help you if you have as many disk failures as I do.

Nope not finished yet! There is also the issue of static build up in such a setup. This is not normally the case (no pun intended either) with metal enclosures. You will definately have to earth yourself when messing around with this baby and beware also that perspex provides no EM shielding. ... Not looking so favourable now is it. 

Well, I decided to forgo the Acrylic case, though I do agree with you that they are visually impressive I can't see the hassle as justified.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

I did have a clear case, for about 3 months then i got annoyed with it and switched back to my old one. The problem was the unsightly dust and its hard to hide wires anywhere! Like sarkast said, the scratches too. When i got it out of the box, the acrylic already had some scratches on it. I was also paranoid of it getting knocked over or breaking somehow. But, they do look nice if they are maintained.

if you do get one, dont buy from logisys for one. it was horribly built. Most screws didnt even line up and the motherboard screws holes were not even lined up.


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

gullducott,

If you are still interested in a transparent case after the negative reviews you received, here is one already built for you:

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556056539.html


----------



## gullducott (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. Pdonahoe, that case does look great and preassmbly definately appeals. I will see if they have a UK retailer.

Nemesis, that is such a good point I never even considered. Though I did see in another post in this forum that someone effectively erradicated dust using a stocking (thats panyhose to the yanks) as an air filter on the fans and vents. I could give it a go, I could end up with the sexiest case in town!


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes very good point, and on that point remember that even if you do use filters and it does stop dust from getting on your components, you will still have to open up and clean the filters out. the amount of dust moving with the airflow isn't reduced it is just trapped by the filters.


----------



## prie$t (Sep 16, 2004)

i have a fully perspex case ill post some pics when i get time but if you interested in getting one they can be quite high maintance with mine anyway its a pain if your wanting to take a drive bay out you basically have to take the whole thing apart and they seem to attract alot of dust plus you cant really move them around the same as your standard case and mine weighs a tonne.


but i think it still looks cool


----------

